# fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)



## Viper5684 (15. August 2008)

hi leute,
ich werde wohl dieses jahr wiedermal nach polen im herbst pilgern auf die fetten herbst-barsche...in dziwnow mündet der fluss "dziwna" ins meer (somit kostet zum glück die jahreskarte gerade ma 13€ oder so, egal ob angelschein oder nich, bis zur ersten brücke) dort schwimmen im herbst die fetten barsche hinein...ok...gegen die einheimischen hat man da eh verloren, da die penner extra gebaute kescher haben, damit sie am abend kleine krabben-tierchen damit fangen könne...
dies ist dort leider der beste köder...
ich werde es dieses jahr mal mit drop-shot versuchen...letztes jahr hatte ich weniger erfolg...zwar saßen die penner auf booten und zogen einen 40er barsch nachm anderen mit ihren scheiß krabben, jedoch hatte ich nur einen 45er auf rotwurm in 2 tagen...

hat einer von euch auch schonmal versucht dort zu angeln? oder kennt einer besserer plätze in polen an der ostsee wo man auf barsch gehen kann?

mfg


----------



## alex82 (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

Und wieso sind das jetzt Penner bloß weil sie die erfolgreichste Methode für sich nutzen?
Sind sie zu gut bist du zu schlecht.
Probier es dort doch mal mit Gummikrebsen so wie Hellgies,Hog Impact oder den Bug Ants.


----------



## Viper5684 (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

das penner sollte ironisch gemeint sein....i-wo meine ich es aber ernst...würdest du die leute sehen, was sie da anstellen, dann wüsstest du was ich meine....
die  nehmen alles mit...ob 40er...30er oder 15er barsch...da wird nichts verschohnt...
und geangelt wird mit ner 35er mono, damit die barsche nich die geirngste chance haben#d

btw...kennste nen i-net shop, der die teile verkauft? finde nämlich nix


----------



## bolban (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

...auch ein 15er Barsch schmeckt halt gut.#h
Kannst Du nicht auch so einen Kescher bauen,
um damit die Krebse zu fangen?


----------



## Viper5684 (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

naja hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht....muss man halt ziemlich viel schweißen...und schwer muss das teil sein, damit man es am meeresgrund führen kann...
das is halt das problem...aber früher oder später werde ich es warscheinlich echt nachbauen müssen...wie gesagt..die einheimischen gehen dort richtig ab damit


----------



## bolban (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

...oder Du kaufst denen welche ab, werden schon nicht so sein die Jungs.


----------



## alex82 (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

zB: camo-tackle und köderwahnsinn,
das sind jedenfalls meine Favoriten. Ja das mit dem abschlagwn das ist halt die Mentalität. Dort fischen sicherlich noch viele Leute um sich zu ernähren. Das kann man, glaube ich, nicht verurteilen.


----------



## batron (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

Das mit den Krabben kann ich bestätigen, hatte letzten September einen 35iger Barsch den ich verwertet habe.
Der hatte den Magen voller Minikrabben ca. 5 Centgrösse.
Fangort: Bodden um Rügen.

gruß 
Tilo


----------



## Zapper75 (15. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

Moinsen.

Hier wat is mit ner Krebsreuse?

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Stueck-Krebsreuse-fuer-Koederfisch-60x45x24cm_W0QQitemZ170249711674QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170249711674&_trkparms=72%3A823|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218798802839

Kostet nich die Welt und sicherlich fängig für die Krabben. Keine Ahnung wie lange Du da bist, aber auf nen Versuch würde ich es  ankommen lassen.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Viper5684 (19. August 2008)

*AW: fette barsche im herbst in dziwnow (polen)*

hmm...
also das sind solche krabben hier
http://www.akwarysci.com/img/krewetka_baltycka_s.jpg
ich glaube da eignet sich das leider nich...und abkaufen bei denen...hahaha...die würden das nie im leben machen...glaubt mir...ich kenn die leute da einfach gut genug...18 jahre fahre ich nämlich an die ostsee in polen...und immer in denselben ort


----------

